# Megan arrives this afternoon :)



## wakk44

Well after several weeks of waiting the big day has finally arrived,albeit a few days early due to our cancellation of the easter trip to Scarborough(we are wimps)

Our new Welsh Terrier pup Megan will be coming to join the family this afternoon at the age of 8 weeks.I feel a mixture of excitement and trepidation with all sorts things going through my mind-will she settle in ok,will she like us,will Ky our Kerry Blue accept her as one of his pack readily,and will we get much sleep for the next few weeks. :roll: 

Looking forward to getting to know this breed as it is my first Welshie,but have had a Border and now a Kerry so I suppose I am a confirmed 'terrier' person,I love their independent,free spirited characters and high intelligence.

We have decided to introduce her to the motorhome way of life gradually with a few day trips when she is a bit older and has settled in.I hope that our adult dog will help by setting an example and showing her the ropes,but knowing Ky's character he will probably revert to the puppy stage when she arrives even though he is 4 years old.

Should be an interesting day  

Steve


----------



## annetony

You must be so excited, I am sure you have nothing to worry about Megan will settle straight in and I am sure Ky will be smitten :wink: 
you will probably get up in the morning and they will be snuggled up together fast asleep, thats what happened with old Rusty and little Tizzie, they looked so cute, and it meant she never cried at night  Keep us posted and with piccys please

Anne


----------



## Zebedee

PM being written Steve.

I don't know when to stop rabbiting on about Welshies so I won't bore the rest of the members to death.

Cheers


----------



## carolgavin

ooooh how exciting but remember one tiny thing we need pictures, pictures pictures tout suite!!!!!!!


----------



## wakk44

I promise to post some pics in the next few days,but I've got to read Zebedee's pm first and I'm only on the first chapter  

Steve

ps don't mean it Dave,thanks for the info and will reply soon


----------



## carolgavin

wakk44 said:


> I promise to post some pics in the next few days,but I've got to read Zebedee's pm first and I'm only on the first chapter
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps don't mean it Dave,thanks for the info and will reply soon


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah cute puppy pics can't wait :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc

Enjoy your new edition ,bless   



Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Here's a couple more of Gracie at 12 weeks to keep you others happy until Steve points his camera at Megan.

Meg's ears will be a bit smaller, and she will have a bit less ginger around the muzzle, but otherwise she will be very similar.


----------



## Rapide561

*New doggy*

Hi

I am sure your new pal will allow you to user her new motorhome and so on!

Dave - lovely pics.

R


----------



## Suenliam

Ooooooooooo ............ has she arrived yet    

Even if it is not love at first sight, older dogs/cats are far more likely to be dominated by the pup/kitten. Unlike some humans they have an inbuilt knowledge that they must not harm a youngster. I remember being very worried some years ago when we introduced the Retriever pup to the year old Briard. Needn't have worried. The pup decided the older dogs tummy and back were the warmest place to sleep and the briard just had to put up with it. 

Dave - pictures are delightful  

Sue


----------



## zulurita

How exciting Steve. Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Zebedee

This is what Steve has to look forward to - a scruffy little 7 month old oik which fell in the pond AGAIN earlier on, but still hasn't caught any goldfish.

Latest perch - on the back of a chair in the conservatory!! (pun noticed, but not intended)

Looking forward to seeing Megan on here soon - *like later tonight*!! Are you listening Steve?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose

Zebedee said:


> PM being written Steve.
> 
> I don't know when to stop rabbiting on about Welshies so I won't bore the rest of the members to death.
> 
> Cheers


Oh please don't do it by PM as I love reading and talking about Welshies..........I can't believe that all of a sudden there are folk on here that I can share my love of them with. Seems odd too that we have a Megan and the new pup is a Megan.

I wonder if Welshies are about to become popular again as years ago I remember lots of them being about whereas now you hardly ever see them, for anyone wanting a terrier I can honestly say that you wouldn't be disappointed with a Welshie and my two get so much attention when walking out together I think Welshies are just great big teddy bears in disguise LOL.

This is our little Megan on holiday in the motorhome


And here are the two of them enjoying the Portugese sunshine


Hope all has gone well today I am sure it will have though and am also sure that the two dogs will enjoy each others company, I must admit a Kerry Blue is a dog I would love to own also and in fact I did look for one when I was wanting a second dog, again you don't see many of them around either.


----------



## Zebedee

Huge slab of text deleted out of the way.

Posted at the request of Briarose, who has now read it. Of little interest to most members.

Dave


----------



## Briarose

Well I enjoyed reading that Dave LOL I do think my two are totally different characters though, you remember I told you I wouldn't ever dare let Rolo off the lead well that still stands BUT I have let Megan off.........I think what scared me so much was the breeder of Welshies from Derbshire telling me to never let a Welshie off the lead to be honest she scared me to death.

My two are at this moment chasing each other round and round the table.

I wanted you to see this piccie









The baby Welshie Shocka is with 'Princess' Kaya and are owned by a friend of mine and some pictures that have been taken may be used by Hallmark cards..............how cute is the piccie ?


----------



## wakk44

Well here we are back home with our new arrival,everything went well,the breeder was really helpful and little Megan is lovely.She is very lively,inquisitive,and confident for an 8 week old pup.The first meeting with Ky went really well,he was very tolerant and it looks like they will become firm friends.

She has just had a mad dash round the garden much to the astonishment of Ky :lol: .then a drink of water followed by her 1st meal.She is now asleep in her new basket and planning the next adventure.Ky keeps wandering over to the little fluff ball and having a smell at her,so it's looking good,just hope we get some sleep tonight  

Steve


----------



## Suenliam

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh - I want one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

She's lovely. Think youv'e got your hands full there!

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Aw what a little sweetie..............how lucky you are with the pair of them I love the Kerry too and if ever I see a Welshie and a Kerry well I am pretty sure it is likely to be you.

Good luck tonight but I am sure you will probably be fine as Welshies are very independant..........if you decide you don't want her LOL send her here.


----------



## 108370

wonderful !

We took luke on at 2 years old and he was a real little B****r, not house trained , never seen a TV or heard a phone ring etc.

After 4 years he seems to have trained us fairly well. He sits down ( when ready ) waits for us to call him , we give him a treat and he then sits and waits for us to walk on , call him and provide another treat.

Yesterday we took our Grandson and Luke to Gunwharf, while I watched the children on the roundabout , he managed to quietly get into a shopping bag and pick out the French blue cheese we bought from the French farmers market.

Never , ever underestimate a Welshie, they are even more canny than our Airedales and that is saying something.

He is laying in front of the fire now , I think waiting for our 5 week trip to spain /Portugal.

We would not be without him :roll:


----------



## carolgavin

Ohhhhhhh how cute is she??? Thanks for posting these she is absolutely gorgeous. You will be able to have a welshie rally soon with all the people who have one. Now wouldn't that be fun!!!!!!


----------



## Briarose

reeventu said:


> wonderful !
> 
> We took luke on at 2 years old and he was a real little B****r, not house trained , never seen a TV or heard a phone ring etc.
> 
> After 4 years he seems to have trained us fairly well. He sits down ( when ready ) waits for us to call him , we give him a treat and he then sits and waits for us to walk on , call him and provide another treat.
> 
> Yesterday we took our Grandson and Luke to Gunwharf, while I watched the children on the roundabout , he managed to quietly get into a shopping bag and pick out the French blue cheese we bought from the French farmers market.
> 
> Never , ever underestimate a Welshie, they are even more canny than our Airedales and that is saying something.
> 
> He is laying in front of the fire now , I think waiting for our 5 week trip to spain /Portugal.
> 
> We would not be without him :roll:


Talking of TVs watch out Welshies watch TV in a way I have never seen a dog watch TV before and this is true of both of my mutts LOL (even on the small TV in MH) both go mad when other dogs are on, and Rolo loves to go searching behind the TV to see 'where they have gone'.


----------



## damondunc

Megan is lovely ( puppy / sleep ,yeah right ) :lol: 


Chris


----------



## wakk44

It's been a big day for this little girl!


----------



## Briarose

Awwww


----------



## annetony

AAWWW she is absolutely gorgeous, and you will be putty in her paws :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Briarose

Whats Ky up to has he settled now that she is asleep ?


----------



## wakk44

Hi,
Ky had a good sniff at her while she was asleep then took all the cuddly toys we have bought for her and put them where she can't reach them !

She's woke up now and is trying to get Ky to play with her.

He's being very patient and when he stops sulking I think he may even join in the fun!

Sharon


----------



## Briarose

wakk44 said:


> Hi,
> Ky had a good sniff at her while she was asleep then took all the cuddly toys we have bought for her and put them where she can't reach them !
> 
> She's woke up now and is trying to get Ky to play with her.
> 
> He's being very patient and when he stops sulking I think he may even join in the fun!
> 
> Sharon


We find Rolo takes all Megans toys too, being the older and of course bigger of the two (by 3 months) he has to show who is the boss :wink: tonight for instance Megan took out of the toy basket a donut type chew, now Rolo has never ever wanted it or even been interested in it (it must be 9 months old) but yes you have guessed it he wants it now, or does he just not want her to have it >


----------



## 109277

*Megan arrives*

Hi Steve
Your Megan looks a really nice puppy and I hope your Kerry likes her as much as our Rossi as taken to Sarah he already sees her as a future partner but I don't suppose you are intending to have kerry cross Welshies though I am sure they would be attractive, Have fun and remember those pin sharp teeth are soon replaced.

Cynthia


----------



## Zebedee

Get any sleep last night Steve?

I'd be willing to bet she settled down and was as good as gold. :wink:

She looks a little smasher to me. I can imagine the soppy grins on everybody's faces, including Ky!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_(Edit) Just had to give Mrs Zeb a good slapping :roll:

I showed her the photos of Megan and she started ooohhhing and aaahhhing - then dared to suggest that Megan is prettier than our Gracie. 8O 8O 8O

I'm now training Gracie to bite on command in case she gets insulted like that again. Megan is every bit *as pretty* I'll agree, but *prettier * :?: :?: :?: _


----------



## wakk44

We're pleased to report that Megan slept like a baby last night, just woke twice, took her out for a wee and so avoided any puddles  

Note to self - remember the torch when taking a black pup out on a dark night :roll: 

Steve has taken Ky on an extra long walk today as Ky was a bit grumpy this morning when he realised Megan was still here!

Shame on Mrs.Zeb,of course your own baby is the prettiest :!: 

Sharon


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> Note to self - remember the torch when taking a black pup out on a dark night :roll:
> Sharon


Hi Shaorn

Glad the first night went well. Although they are such stroppy little sods at times, Welshies often surprise you by being totally amenable and perfectly behaved. :roll: I'm sure they do it just to confuse us!

We obviously have the same trouble as you with our invisible dog, so we got one of these from Halfords I think. Smaller than a 50p piece as you see, so it wouldn't trouble Megan even while she is tiny.

It flashes a sequence of 3 or 4 colours and is amazingly bright. Gracie didn't turn a hair when we put it on her collar for the first time, and we still use it when taking her for a walk in the dark - just so cars can see her in the narrow lane where we walk. It does the job perfectly.










Regards


----------



## annetony

Note to self - remember the torch when taking a black pup out on a dark night 

I got Tizzie a colar that flashes, its a bit big yet, but we have the same trouble as you, cant' see her in the dark, 

glad she was good for you the first night, lets hope she stays that way, Im sure she will,  

Anne


----------



## wakk44

Thanks Anne and Dave for your suggestions.

I've tried Halfords for a clip on flasher and they didn't have any,I thought about a flashing collar that I saw in pets at home but it was a bit bulky for her little neck.

I found something similar to Dave's idea, next problem is getting her to walk with a collar on :roll: 

Ky is gradually coming out of his sulk and very nearly started playing with Megan this afternoon.Give him a couple of days and he'll love her as much as we do  

Sharon


----------



## Briarose

Glad you had a good night, I was pretty sure that you would do...............I woke up at 4am and couldn't sleep, made a drink let my pair out and when they came in both galloped upstairs, our bedroom door was closed so I ended up letting the pair of them go on the spare bed and I got in between them (Hubby was snoring in our room) there is something very soothing about Welshies and after fussing both of them for a little while found I dropped back of to sleep easily.


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> I've tried Halfords for a clip on flasher and they didn't have any,
> Sharon


Hi again Sharon

Quite by chance I still have the packaging if you would like a photo of it. We are very impressed with the little flashing gadget, which can be seen over half a mile away according to the blurb on the pack.

Let me know if you would like a photo, though the alternative you found might be just as good.

Regards


----------



## zulurita

Ah! Megan is a darling, I'm sure it won't be long before she & Ky will be best buddies.
Glad you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Zebedee

Where's today's bulletin on little Megan then Steve and Sharon, or are you too busy playing with her? :? 

It was only last November we got Gracie, so the memories are still vivid.

Great innit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> Where's today's bulletin on little Megan then Steve and Sharon, or are you too busy playing with her? :?
> Great innit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Dave,

Aren't we a forum of dog lovers,I didn't realise the interest there would be in a new pup when I first posted yesterday.For those that are non-dog people please ignore this thread as it has little to do with motorhoming,although there has been references to travelling with a young pup in a m/home,so a slight relevance to a minority of dog lovers I suppose.

As I have been asked specifically about Megan and to post photos etc..I make no apologies for continuing this thread,so if you are a non dog person please look away now.

I didn't realise that daffodils are a staple diet of a Welsh Terrier :roll: ,every time she has been out in the garden today I have had to remove them from her mouth.

I have been walking round like Douglas Bader most of the day with a pup attatched to my trousers,it's a strange stiff-legged gait that I have perfected to drag the daft dog around.

Megan attempted her first bark this evening when she heard a noise in the garden when it was dark,being a tiny 8 week old pup it wasn't very intimidating,sounding more like a small sneeze,certainly not loud enough to deter any burglars,but give her time she's only young 

As you may have gathered she has settled in extremely well,I can't believe we have had her less than 2 days-she is so outgoing and confident.

The downside is that our other dog Ky is still sulking.He actually stole all her cuddly toys and chewy things and stored them on our bed while she was asleep knowing she couldn't reach them.He didn't want to play with them,but didn't want Megan to play with them either.

But things are looking up,this evening they are both asleep laid on the floor and almost touching each other so I am optimistic about them.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Great Steve.

None of her antics will surprise we seasoned Welshie owners one bit.

Having just gone through the "ball and chain" game, I know how you feel. Gracie has more or less stopped trouser tugging now, but I still get funny looks as I walk around dragging one leg from force of habit.

Has she developed a taste for human flesh yet? Give her time - and be very careful in the bathroom as she gets longer and learns to jump. 8O 8O   

Who'd have a Welshie pup????


----------



## Briarose

Hi Steve 

Welshies love plants of all kinds they esp like to dig them up if you have just put them in LOL. Rolo often eats plants from the tubs, it is a bit of a bind really as then it makes him sick :roll: 

Whatever toy Megan has Rolo will take it away from her, as you say with Ky :wink: Rolo doesn't want it but he doesn't want her to have it and she gives in................in the toy basket is a large chewy ring that has been there at least 6 months, both dogs hadn't bothered with it at all and then Meggie decided that she would have a chew of it...........guess what the minute she got it Rolo took it off her and happily chewed on it all night last night :roll: 

Ref trouser legs I had a bit of a problem with Rolo a few months ago as he would try to snap at anyones trouser leg whilst out walking  so I had to really discourage it.


----------



## 108370

luke loves daffodils , nothing else ???


He walks through them and his nose never stops really no idea why?


also I would be interested to hear about the barking , Luke barks very , very rarely , which I believe is the norm.

Keep us informed.


----------



## Zebedee

reeventu said:


> also I would be interested to hear about the barking , Luke barks very , very rarely , which I believe is the norm.
> Keep us informed.


Yes indeed, "The Megan Diaries" will sell like hot cakes!

If our experience is typical, Welshies don't bark much unless there's something to bark at. If they have tree'd a cat they will stand underneath and bark all day as Welshies are persistent little blighters, but generally they aren't a nuisance in this way.

There is a very serious danger if dogs (or any animals) chew plants, but it's so potentially serious I will start a new thread - when I have the correct information from the family horticulturalist!!


----------



## Briarose

reeventu said:


> luke loves daffodils , nothing else ???
> 
> He walks through them and his nose never stops really no idea why?
> 
> also I would be interested to hear about the barking , Luke barks very , very rarely , which I believe is the norm.
> 
> Keep us informed.


Rolo barks as soon as he hears anything.............esp the man at the bottom of our garden when he is going up and down behind the fence, whereas Megan rarely barks but that said she will copy Rolo.

The other thing Rolo loves is water esp if it is coming out the end of a hose pipe in summer we have a job to water things unless we shut him inside :lol:


----------



## Briarose

How is the baby keep looking for news ?


----------



## wakk44

Briarose said:


> How is the baby keep looking for news ?


Hi Briarose,
she is settling in very well and into everything,the 1st innoculation was yesterday,the 2nd is due in 2 weeks and then she can go out into the big wide world 1 week after that.

Megan has been busy in the garden today tidying up the daffodils-not many left now :roll:

And after such a tiring day what better way to relax in the comfort of your basket


----------



## monkton

Hello Steve,

Loved that pic of Ky meeting Megan. We have a Kerry Blue (just six and a half months old now) and was wondering what your experience was regarding the age at which Ky started to turn from Black to adult colour. We understand that this can be anything from twelve to eighteen months. Is this correct? Sorry to cut across your original thread but just interested in another owners experience. Dennis.


----------



## wakk44

monkton said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Loved that pic of Ky meeting Megan. We have a Kerry Blue (just six and a half months old now) and was wondering what your experience was regarding the age at which Ky started to turn from Black to adult colour. We understand that this can be anything from twelve to eighteen months. Is this correct? Sorry to cut across your original thread but just interested in another owners experience. Dennis.


Dennis you have a pm

Steve


----------



## Briarose

Aw what a lovely piccie she is so adorable, I love the way she is showing her teeth as if grinning LOL


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Steve

What a brazen little tart - just like Gracie. 8O 8O 

Lovely set of gnashers - has she had your nose yet? :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## MissEllie

where's the photos lads?


----------



## Briarose

Just had another look at the piccie and the problem I have is that I want her LOL if I had a huge house with lots of land I would def have a few more of these delightful dogs that have stolen our hearts, we just love our two so much.

PS did you name her Megan ? we have had our Megan (or Meggie moo moos which is her nickname) a year tomorrow, her pedigree name is Penparc Pure Magic and she truly is pure magic to us, Rolo is Ragside Rolo and his nickname is Roly Blooming Poly which he knows too......also Boobaloos.

Do you all nickname your babies ?


----------



## Zebedee

MissEllie said:


> where's the photos lads?


Not much encouragement needed here. :roll: :roll:

Gracie helping in the garden.


----------



## Briarose

Zebedee said:


> MissEllie said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the photos lads?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much encouragement needed here. :roll: :roll:
> 
> Gracie helping in the garden.
Click to expand...

Hi Dave do you think when she is all grown up she will look like your other baby, she seems to have alot smaller nose alot like our Meg whilst Rolo has the bigger nose like your old girl and Luke.


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> Hi Dave do you think when she is all grown up she will look like your other baby, she seems to have alot smaller nose alot like our Meg whilst Rolo has the bigger nose like your old girl and Luke.


PM on the way to save boring the pants off everyone else.


----------



## wakk44

_Edit;-deleted as of little use to non-dog people,_

If anyone wants any info or photos relating to introducing a puppy to an adult dog please pm me.

Steve


----------



## carol

wakk44 said:


> Aren't we a forum of dog lovers,
> 
> Steve


Actually No, not here, yes the pictures are adorable, but I still see no reason to go goofey over a dog..... so I upset some of you, but didn't Dave setup a doggie forum.

Yes, I know, I don't need to read it or look at it,. but I did..

So there are a lot of dog owners, but not all of us are....

Pictures are lovely though, but a bit like kittens, super as tiny ones, but gosh I can't stand cats either.... especially the two next door to me that keep killing the birds in my garden.....!!!

Carol


----------



## wakk44

carol said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we a forum of dog lovers,
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Actually No, not here, yes the pictures are adorable, but I still see no reason to go goofey over a dog..... so I upset some of you, but didn't Dave setup a doggie forum.
> 
> Yes, I know, I don't need to read it or look at it,. but I did..
> 
> So there are a lot of dog owners, but not all of us are....
> 
> Pictures are lovely though, but a bit like kittens, super as tiny ones, but gosh I can't stand cats either.... especially the two next door to me that keep killing the birds in my garden.....!!!
> 
> Carol
Click to expand...

Hi Carol,

Thanks for your appreciation of the pictures.

What I can't understand is why you click on the pets forum and then say you're not a dog lover and can't stand cats either :? Do you expect to view threads about adding a second leisure battery,gas attacks or towing with an A frame?

As a confessed non-animal person I suggest that to go to the pets forum and then reply with a post is a waste of your time and mine in responding.

Steve


----------



## carol

wakk44 said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we a forum of dog lovers,
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Actually No, not here, yes the pictures are adorable, but I still see no reason to go goofey over a dog..... so I upset some of you, but didn't Dave setup a doggie forum.
> 
> Yes, I know, I don't need to read it or look at it,. but I did..
> 
> So there are a lot of dog owners, but not all of us are....
> 
> Pictures are lovely though, but a bit like kittens, super as tiny ones, but gosh I can't stand cats either.... especially the two next door to me that keep killing the birds in my garden.....!!!
> 
> Carol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Carol,
> 
> Thanks for your appreciation of the pictures.
> 
> What I can't understand is why you click on the pets forum and then say you're not a dog lover and can't stand cats either :? Do you expect to view threads about adding a second leisure battery,gas attacks or towing with an A frame?
> 
> As a confessed non-animal person I suggest that to go to the pets forum and then reply with a post is a waste of your time and mine in responding.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve - you can't see the forum it is in in the mobile version.... or I can't so that was my defence....it would be nice if you could, or at least the way I view it.... so yes, I assumed it was...and perhaps I was tetchy...but as I said the dog or puppy does look cute, they always do.... so again sorry didn't mean to upset you.... honest...

Carol 
Think more annoyed at OH at the moment, seems I am the only one doing something here......urghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Briarose

Any more updates from you or Zebedee................just found this
http://www.weltaf.co.uk/


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> Any more updates from you or Zebedee................just found this
> http://www.weltaf.co.uk/


Nice link - thanks.

I'd like to see some more piccies of little Megan since we have now lost our puppy forever.     

Gracie had a haircut the other day, and she looks a totally different dog. Her behaviour even seems to have changed, though it clearly has not, but she looks so different now that we can hardly believe it's the same dog.

I want my hairy little "oik" back.


----------



## Briarose

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more updates from you or Zebedee................just found this
> http://www.weltaf.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice link - thanks.
> 
> I'd like to see some more piccies of little Megan since we have now lost our puppy forever.
> 
> Gracie had a haircut the other day, and she looks a totally different dog. Her behaviour even seems to have changed, though it clearly has not, but she looks so different now that we can hardly believe it's the same dog.
> 
> I want my hairy little "oik" back.
Click to expand...

 Piccies please Dave :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> Piccies please Dave :wink:


OK.

Mrs Zeb grows some interesting plants. 8O 8O

This is the hairy little "oik".










And here she is after the trim - photo's taken only a few days apart!!!


----------



## Briarose

Gosh what a difference she looks all grown up now............must admit she looks like a Welshie now. What a stunner hey.

Did you do the clip yourself ? wish you were nearer you could def do my two.


----------



## wakk44

Briarose said:


> Any more updates from you or Zebedee................just found this
> http://www.weltaf.co.uk/


Hi Briarose,

Megan has settled in very well thanks and is developing into a lovely character,she is now 12 weeks old and almost house trained,we haven't had a single no.2 in the house but she will wee in the house after coming in from her walk(she can go out now),which is frustrating.

I have already joined the welsh terrier forum in your link,they seem a nice friendly bunch,very knowledgable and love their dogs,not everyone does,but they don't have to read this post :roll:

_I'd like to see some more piccies of little Megan since we have now lost our puppy forever. _

Hi Dave,here's a couple of recent pics,love the one of Gracie btw she's a beauty.

The 2 dogs are getting on really well as you can see

Steve


----------



## Briarose

Aw what a lovely pic a Kerry and a Welsh Terry lol...........looks like they are great mates already.

I just love the Kerry Blue too lovely dog.


----------

